# Local NJ and Baltimore this Saturday



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have the following available for local pickup in NJ any day or at the Baltimore Repticon this Saturday. Please PM if interested.

The following are $25 each and are 2-3 months:
Patricia
Aurotaneia Green - Only 2 available
Vittatus
Azureus

The following are $35 each or 4 at $30 each:
Green Lamasi
Orange Lamasi
Iquitos Vents
Highland Variabilis

Proven group of 7 Starry night reed frogs......$175

Subadult Female Azureus......$50


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Greg
Are you vending? Or at a vendors table?


----------

